
Market Madness in the Pandemic - cs702
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/15/opinion/coronavirus-stock-market.html
======
cs702
This passage struck a chord with me:

"We are, you might say, in a time when the smart money lacks all conviction,
while the dumb money is filled with a passionate intensity."

